

Weather Underground now lets you report conditions like Waze reports traffic - cryptoz
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/21/weather-underground-crowdsourcing/

======
sp332
You should probably link to the source? [http://press.weather.com/press-
releases/wu-ios-app-crowd/](http://press.weather.com/press-releases/wu-ios-
app-crowd/)

~~~
cryptoz
That's a 404. I guess they had an issue launching it or something?

